
Transaction Oriented Collector (Go's Next GC) - rjammala
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gCsFxXamW8RRvOe5hECz98Ftk-tcRRJcDFANj2VwCB0
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11969740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11969740)

